# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10000k bulbs.



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

I recently added a fixture to my 100 gallon. I had 220 watts of CF over it at 6700k. 

I wanted to add more but was very constricted on space in the hood, so I ordered a CustomSeaLife retrofit kit from Big Als which was only 20" long. It came with one of the Quad "smartlamps". 

Unfortunately the one it came with was half 10000k and half blue actinic. 

I don't really love the light it puts off (too white for me, not natrual looking enough) But I am having trouble finding ANYWHERE that sells a 6700k or even 5000k bulb to fit these. They seem to be a standard straight pin PC connector, but this 4 tube shorter bulb form is the trick. 

Has anybody had any luck finding any of these bulbs in good 6700-7000-8000 temp ranges? And if not how horrible will my south american tank get if I end up going with 10000k bulbs? Any experience on this one?


----------



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

I recently added a fixture to my 100 gallon. I had 220 watts of CF over it at 6700k. 

I wanted to add more but was very constricted on space in the hood, so I ordered a CustomSeaLife retrofit kit from Big Als which was only 20" long. It came with one of the Quad "smartlamps". 

Unfortunately the one it came with was half 10000k and half blue actinic. 

I don't really love the light it puts off (too white for me, not natrual looking enough) But I am having trouble finding ANYWHERE that sells a 6700k or even 5000k bulb to fit these. They seem to be a standard straight pin PC connector, but this 4 tube shorter bulb form is the trick. 

Has anybody had any luck finding any of these bulbs in good 6700-7000-8000 temp ranges? And if not how horrible will my south american tank get if I end up going with 10000k bulbs? Any experience on this one?


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> And if not how horrible will my south american tank get if I end up going with 10000k bulbs? To answer your questions, the fish probably don't mind the 10K lights.


10K and blue is a strange combo for freshwater lighting. It sounds like the setup is intended for salt water. Someone else can probably better comment on that though. As for the lights. The fish probably won't mind, but the plants will. The plants will probably not thrive as well as they could with lower temp bulbs. At a minimum, you should probably replace the blue actinic bulbs with 5000K-6700K bulbs. IMHO: Replacing the 10000K bulbs makes sense too. I'd personally go with a 5200K/6700K mix.

I did a google search for CustomSeaLife Quad "smartlamps". They look like they are PC lights.

If you can't find replacements locally, go to:
AH Supply

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

Well this is a 4 tube bulb. kinda looks like a four pronged pitchfork end. tubes 1 and 3 are 10k and tubes 2 and 4 are the blue actinic.

I am looking for a place to get the 500k replacement. I will check AH Supply. thanks


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

AH Supply doesn't list them on their site skippy, but Hellolights has a 6700k in that configuration here. The only thing is that it is a square pin base. Maybe try calling either place and see if they have access to one that would suit your needs. Also, if you want to keep your current bulb you can use it. I am using 10,000K/actinic 50/50's in my tank and have had much luck with them. I can grow pretty much anything in there. I just put in some E. Stellata last week and it has grown about 2 inches already.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

The color temperature is really a matter of preference. I like the way higher temp lights look myself.

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

And it helps the red come out in plants. Check recent discussions on ADP.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, 

THe nice people at Customer Sea Life just told me that big al's DOES carry the 5000k temp. Although I am more interested in the 6700k that was mentioned. 

It's a square pin configuration, and I need a straight pin config though, I will end up calling them tomorrow and see. I will post an update when I find out just inc ase anybody else has this little quest like I do.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Skippy, what was wrong with AH Supply's bulb?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

the quad lights are different, that is why AH won't work. AH uses standard PC bulbs...which is 2 parallel tubes that terminate with 4 pins. 

The quad bulb uses 4 parallel tubes taht terminate with 4 pins.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Ah, these are the *Power*Quads. You know, as much as people hate monopolies, there's something to be said for universal fittings! I don't think anyone makes anything comparable to CSL's PowerQuads. You're probably stuck going with the 5000K.


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I use the power quad to balance out the yellower 5500 lights on my corner tank. I don't know how much it does for the plants but it makes the tank look better.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IUnknown:
> And it helps the red come out in plants. Check recent discussions on ADP.
> ...


ADP?

Thanks in advance,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IUnknown:
> And it helps the red come out in plants. Check recent discussions on ADP.
> ...


Are you referring to the 10K bulbs helping red plants?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes. ADP=Aquatic plants digest. You can follow the discussion here,

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200309/msg00742.html

*Journal Database*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I bought some plants at my LFS yesterday.

The guy I bought the plants for said I should get 10,000K or 20,000K bulbs for the ludwiga raepens.

I doubt it's neccessary, but scan omeone verify this.

Thanks,
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------

